

A friend worked really hard to make this awesome game about digital agencies    - cheatz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/philosophie/dev-shop
A close friend of mine has been working on a side-project at his job, where he made a game that plays like running a DevShop, thus the name. I thought it was really cool and wanted to share it with you guys! If anything the video is hilarious and worth a watch :)
======
cheatz
Just wanted to show you guys a little side-project my friend made! He designed
a card game that plays like running a creative agency or devshop, thought it
as pretty cool. If anything the video is hilarious and worth a watch!

